# 335d stock in 5.2 sec



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

I got this 



 from another forum. Its amazing to see it happen in stock. 5.2 secs is amazing. So with tune it should go < 5secs:thumbup: I will probably try it out next time.

2 things to do: start from M2 or DS from stop and Shift right before redline.

Here is link to main thread


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Swapping lighter wheels and tires will make it go faster. For that matter, swapping out the stock differential for that a/t E90 gasser differential will make it go faster as well. With some work, the d could be made to go mid 4 second 0-60 mph, if that is the objective. 1/4 mile time would get shaved as well. Of course, that would piss off the gasser owners.... :angel:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Onec you go modding route you will probably reach any value you want to reach. Fact that it does 0-60 in 5.2 secs with stock is enough to piss off gassers.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice! 

Looks like he's following the break in procedure to a "T"


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Well donno about break in 
but could something break?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

dalekressin said:


> Well donno about break in
> *but could something break*?


That is the downside to doing 0-60 and 1/4 mile runs - do it often enough and something breaks. Fix (better yet upgrade) what broke and something else breaks. It quickly becomes a cycle of run-break-fix-run-break-fix until you (or your spouse/SO) says it is time to get off the merry-go-round.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

TDIwyse said:


> Nice!
> 
> Looks like he's following the break in procedure to a "T"


Yes, the 0-60 runs happen right after the 150mph runs, which take place between 20-40 miles. :bigpimp:


----------

